# Speed Reducer for Drying Device



## rbertalotto (Jan 1, 2021)

Here is a quick little video on a device I built this morning to turn lathe turned items while two part epoxy is drying.....


----------



## mickri (Jan 1, 2021)

Those things are handy.  My son and I as a father/son project made some fishing poles when he was in high school.  I made a similar device that I powered with a drill.  Crude but worked.  I recently needed to dry some epoxy on a part I had in the lathe that I didn't want to remove.  So ran the lathe at low speed 28 rpm until the epoxy went off.  Making one again is on my project list (towards the bottom) because I need to replace the guides on one of the poles we made.


----------

